

Ask HN: Anyone have a sample software development contract? - Dramatize


======
mrleinad
Unless you're asking for something a bit more specific, Google is your friend:
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=software+development+contract>

~~~
Dramatize
A recommendation is much more valuable than Google.

~~~
noinput
i think mrleinad is recommending a google search. :)

docstoc.com has some fantastic resources. a quick search for "software
development contract" under my account on their site pulls up 14 docs avail.

